# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Help with B&D Controller Door

## wash

I was hoping that someone might be able to help me with a problem. I need to fix a B&D Controller Door (Model MPC - 1). The remotes have stopped working. I think that I need a new wall panel as it doesn't seem to be receiving the handset activation messages. B&D tell me that they don't make them any more. They think the best solution is to buy a new complete Controller Door unit with motor. Unfortunately I can't afford that option! Has anyone got any good ideas about fixing the existing unit??

----------


## Tools

Batteries?

----------


## wash

Thanks for the response Tools. Yes, I did try new batteries but I lucked out. Any other thoughts mate?

----------


## Lionel

Hi WASH, does the door operate when the manual button on the wall is used ?

----------


## wash

Hi Lionel, 
Yes, the door still works fine when you press the button on the wall unit. The light on the remotes also comes on when you press the remote's button. That's why I think the problem is in the wall unit. Any ideas?? 
Regards, Mick.

----------


## Wood Butcher

Does it have the little wire antennae that hangs out og the unit?
Has it been accidently dislodged from the circuit board inside??
Or is there any way that you might have changed the transmt frequency?

----------


## Barry_White

Hate to tell you but you may have either got a power surge or a lightening strike on the electronics. This has happened to mine. If you have a very good electronics repairer in the area they may be able to repair it. 
How old is it. I used to install them about 30 years ago.

----------


## Barry_White

> Or is there any way that you might have changed the transmt frequency?

  If its the model I'm thinking of it had fixed frequencys with a tiny little circuit board. 
Later models had changable frequencys because what was happening was two people close by would get the same frequency boards and your neighbour would be opening your roller door by mistake.

----------


## wash

Hi Wood Butcher, 
Thanks for the response. It does have the wire antennae hanging from the bottom of the wall panel. It seems to be attached OK.
The transmitter frequency is a good idea. The wall panel has a "CODESET" button which might reset the code, (I don't have an operator manual) but I've had no luck trying to reset it. I've sent an email to B&D asking them to outline how to do a code reset. 
Thanks a lot for the ideas.  
Regards, Mick.

----------


## wash

Hello Barry, Thanks for the responses. The wall panel, which is roughly 18cm high & 8cm wide has a circuit board inside which is about those dimensions. You can change the frequency with about 9 little switches in the remotes & somehow using the codeset button on the wall panel. (I think) Of course, you could be right about a power surge etc! If I don't have any luck resetting the code, I might be looking for an electronics guy. I don't know how old the unit is but I'm thinking 10+ years. It was in the house when I bought it.  
Thanks very much for your input.  
Regards, Mick.

----------


## Ironwood

> Hello Barry,  You can change the frequency with about 9 little switches in the remotes & somehow using the codeset button on the wall panel.  
> Regards, Mick.

  Mick, my old house had the same ones fitted. When someone (I wont mention any names) changed the batteries one day, they mixed all the switch settings up :confused: . I found the code written on, or inside the wall box, just had to set the switches back and all was sweet.

----------


## wash

Hello Ironwood, 
Thanks for that idea mate. I can't find any code written on, in, or near the wall panel. Both remotes seem to be set to the same code. You don't remember how to reset a new code with the codeset button do you?  
Cheers, Mick.

----------


## Wood Butcher

> I don't have an operator manual

  Try http://www.bnd.com.au/teambnd/content/?id=112 down the bottom of the page is manuals for obselete products and the MPC series is there! :Biggrin:  
(page 4 for changing the remote codes  :Wink: )

----------


## Ironwood

> Hello Ironwood, 
> Thanks for that idea mate. I can't find any code written on, in, or near the wall panel. Both remotes seem to be set to the same code. You don't remember how to reset a new code with the codeset button do you?  
> Cheers, Mick.

  Whoever set the codes on my old house rolladoors, was kind enough (or smart enough) to write the codes down where they could be found (lucky for me that time). 
Apart from that , I never had to touch them, so never learnt how to reset a code. 
Rowan sounds like he's onto something though.

----------


## Lionel

Hi Wash, Bazza knows what hes talking about. I had my own door + auto opener business back in NZ. Found this problem by accident once but not sure which model MPC. [20 yrs ago]. The C/bd in the wall unit may have a small relay [blue box approx 20mm x 10mm. Try giving this a couple of light taps with the back of a screwdriver. Apparantly these used to fuse over a period of time and was common in a few models which shared this board. If you take a little sniff around the relay and it smells burnt she's dead. Hope its the model Im thinking of and Ihope it works.........cheers, Lionel.

----------


## bsrlee

If all else fails, Bunnies have just advertised a replacement motor unit for about $300. Presumably it also has the remote gear built in like the B&D ones do now.

----------


## wash

Hello gents, 
Thanks very much for all the input everyone. That was a good find Wood Butcher. I was able to reset the code - properly this time but no luck. I've tried all the other tips, but again no cigar. I'm going to try to find an electronics guy locally to give the board the once-over, but I think I might be taking that trip to bunnies. 
Thanks again everyone for all the ideas & input, - much appreciated. 
Best regards, Mick.

----------

